# RIDGID: so easy a cave-plumber can do it!



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is some video of this afternoon's sewer-job. It demonstrates why I choose to use Ridgid's K-7500 as my main-line machine. And Ridgid's seesnake and navitrack locator for video-inpections.

The K-7500 has an foot-pedal, super-cool stair-climber that flips up for loading into the truck and the best accessory of all:* the auto-feed!* This video is me pulling the cable back from a 75' sewer lateral that I cleaned in one quick pass. This machine makes the job easy and fast! *Notice how I am basically just standing there observing while the machine does all the work.* Normally it is safer to keep at least one hand on the cable at all times, but I am reversing the cable into the machine from a very close cleanout access so there is really no danger.






Then I set up the Seesnake™ and quickly video-inspected the line...4" orangeberg with some minor root-intrusion, approx. 50' from cast-iron to street sewer, approx. 4' deep. This next video shows me locating the sonde in the camera head with the Scout™ locator. I didn't know where it was while I was taking this vidEO on my cellphone, I was just finding out where it was LIVE in this. Notice how it takes me only a few seconds to find EXACTLY where the camera-head is and EXACTLY how deep it is.






I was in-and-out of this job in under 45 minutes. Cable-cleaned, video-inspected and line-located! As a flat-rate plumber, I make more money when the job goes quicker. Therefore I chose tools that make it faster and make me money!:thumbup:

The funny part of this story is that I was going in behind the local Roto-rooter company! :laughing: They cleaned the line the day after Thanksgiving, and then cleaned it again a couple days later...and it was still backing up today (less than a week later)!!! :no: The homeowner said that the cutting-head I used was TWICE as big as the one the Roto-rooter guy used! The funny part was I was only using a 2.5" pear-cutter since it was slightly deformed orangeberg! The video-inspection quickly confirmed that the roots were now gone.
Well at least now I know for sure that I am a much better drain-cleaner the local Roto-rooter outfit :tt2: and these homeowners will not forget that!:thumbup:

*RIDGID TOOLS: SO EASY A CAVE-PLUMBER CAN DO IT!*:icon_biggrin:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

nICE TOYS 

Yes, tool are more then half the job these days


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good job man!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

What's all the noise that cable machine is making? Is it wore out aleady?:laughing: Should have bought a GORLITZ:thumbsup::thumbsup: Just razzin ya SERVICE GUY, cool video.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I love that scout locator, I had the Navitrac, and the scout,t he navitrac was nice, but the case and all was way to big, so I got the scout, love it, and it is very easy to use, easy to find what you are looking for, and I have never been off yet!


----------



## DiRtY pLuMbEr (Dec 5, 2008)

becareful that you don't ruin the power drive. I've had to replace a few of the bearings myself. I love the Spartan machines. Always the best of luck with them, cheap parts, and easy to fix too. here's their website Spartan Tool


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I prefer the larger Navtrak unit with the sound turned off of course.
I just use the screen info for locating.

Did you know that if you don't already know the general location of the line you can sweep it through the air to find the direction you need to head?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DiRtY pLuMbEr said:


> becareful that you don't ruin the power drive. I've had to replace a few of the bearings myself. I love the Spartan machines. Always the best of luck with them, cheap parts, and easy to fix too. here's their website Spartan Tool


What's it take all of a 20 -30 minutes to rebuild the power drive?
I've done it a couple of times... :laughing: Well maybe more than that!
My K-7500 is so old it has a gear drive motor!
I like it better than the new direct drive ones cause it talks to me!
It tells me when I'm working it too hard.
Cables last longer when you're able to here your machine talk.:thumbup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

sure beats the snakes my boss makes me rent from ace hardware...


----------

